

Sex.com Dirt: Inside Details of What Went Wrong with Sex.com  - aresant
http://domainnamewire.com/2010/03/29/sex-com-dirt-inside-details-of-what-went-wrong-with-sex-com/

======
aresant
This post is about the convoluted ownership of Sex.com but does not begin to
tell the underlying "hack" that netted tens-of-millions of dollars:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex.com>

